# Removing inside dually wheel from Isuzu NPR



## DodgeRam1996

I've been told I have to remove the "inner nut" that wraps the wheel lugs nuts, this is all new to me, I know the outer nut rotates clockwise (opposite a normal truck) to loosen. My questions are which way does the inner nut rotate and where do I get a square socket for my impact?


----------



## USMCMP5811

The inner nut turns the same way as the outer nut.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/so...g/N-98wZ1z0o3hm?Ndr=basedimid10071&sst=subset

http://www.ntxtools.com/network-tool-warehouse/OTC-1944.html

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200326419_200326419

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...h&Ntt=bud+wheel&N=0&GlobalSearch=true&sst=All


----------

